# Florida Line-X Discount



## Wagon-Attack (Apr 10, 2013)

Hey guys, I run Florida Line-X in Ft. Walton and want to extend a fifty dollar discount to any forum members through the end of October. If you've been thinking about getting a bedliner in your truck, or getting the inside of your boat protected, just mention PFF and I will give you fifty dollars off of a bed and more off of a boat. We can spray anything that you can think of, I've done everything from lawn furniture to thirty foot fishing vessels. We can also spray any color you would like! 

Call 850-244-9400 and ask for Will Grant


----------

